# How to change out license plate bulbs and glove compartment bulb?



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

Hi there,

I bought some bulbs to change out the license plate bulbs as well as the glove compartment bulb to LED in the 2015 Murano, but I can't seem to figure out how to actually get in there to change them out? Does anyone know how to do that with this model of the Murano (I've watched videos with the earlier version of the vehicle but it doesn't seem to be the same process)?

For the license plate bulbs, I know that that whole panel in the trunk door needs to be pulled off. I removed those pins but can't seem to find anything else to pull out and the panel still doesn't budge?

As for the glove compartment bulb, does anyone know if there is some way to simply pop it out so I can put the new one in?


----------

